# Who is "Antler Man"?



## moonmoth

Who's the guy running alongside the riders with a football helmet and the antlers?

Am I correct in thinking that he shows up at the Tour de France as well?

That has to be a lot of weight on his head!


----------



## Andrea138

Dunno, but I enjoy watching him.


----------



## WAZCO

Andrea138 said:


> Dunno, but I enjoy watching him.


And boy can he run. He kept up w/ climbers for a long time while other fans faded out.


----------



## DMFT

*Iirc...*

He is an airplane mechanic or just works for an airline co. if I'm not mistaken. 
A friend of mine talked to him at the Solvang stage said the guy is planning on going to the Giro in May!


----------



## WAZCO

DMFT said:


> A friend of mine talked to him at the Solvang stage said the guy is planning on going to the Giro in May!


Hail to Antler Guy!! His name is Dore Holte from Seattle http://www.iht.com/articles/2008/02/19/sports/cycling19.php


----------



## foofighter

makes sense if he works for an airline can you imagine the shipping charge for that antler?


----------



## culdeus

those look like sidis that he is running in. what's the full story here? Can he break down his gear to carry on his bike somehow?


----------



## il sogno

I saw him riding his Cannondale with his antlers on at the TT in Solvang.


----------



## California L33

culdeus said:


> those look like sidis that he is running in. what's the full story here? Can he break down his gear to carry on his bike somehow?


Are you kidding? When you've got antlers you ride with 'em  

Next year all the pro tour teams will have them. They break up the air before it gets to the helmet and decrease drag, though they do add weight, and make it more difficult to suck wheel


----------



## ProRoad

He's been around awhile and used to cheer lance at tour and stuff, then changed outfits for levi. I met him a few years ago where the cops at the long beach stage arrested him for doing this, then they let him go. LOL.

Cops are awesome. one Pasadena cop was yelling at kids to stop coloring in the road with the Livestrong chalk at the rosebowl.......


----------



## Andrea138

I wonder if he has drilled the middle of the antlers out at all to lighten them. My dad is a hinter and has a comparable set hanging on his wall... they're really farkin heavy!


----------



## bigmig19

Wait, is the same guy that earlier in the race wore giant longhorns with a Texas jersey #7 instead of montana?


----------



## funktekk

Andrea138 said:


> I wonder if he has drilled the middle of the antlers out at all to lighten them. My dad is a hinter and has a comparable set hanging on his wall... they're really farkin heavy!



I believe the antlers are fake. I sawa close up of them and they looked to be made out of foam.


----------



## RkFast

I like Antler Man, the devil, etc. But Im starting to think some of these outfits Ive seen people wearing are a bit much. 

Its a sporting event, not a Halloween party.


----------



## TWB8s

It's a good thing stage racing hasn't come to Wisconsin. He'd be stuffed and mounted on a wall.


----------



## Mersault

il sogno said:


> I saw him riding his Cannondale with his antlers on at the TT in Solvang.


I saw that too, and thought if he falls he's going to break his neck. When I saw him it was the horns not antlers that he was wearing. But if like mentioned here elsewhere, that they are made of foam then they'd probably just break.


----------



## bauerb

he takes his running very seriously.


----------



## bmxhacksaw

Mersault said:


> I saw that too, and thought if he falls he's going to break his neck.


I live about an hour and a half from Yellowstone and they just had an article in the paper about a big bull elk that was regular fixture at one of the hot springs up there. He recently died in a freak accident. Apparently he tripped jumping over a fence and drove his antlers into the ground. He couldn't pull them out and he suffocated because of the angle that his windpipe was at.


----------



## Asiago

*Hahaha*



TWB8s said:


> It's a good thing stage racing hasn't come to Wisconsin. He'd be stuffed and mounted on a wall.


Bwahahaha, QFT!!!

This is one of the best laughs I've had on here in a loooonnnngggg time!


----------



## bikef00l

I met him briefly in passing last year at ToC. My impression was he has quite a few screws missing. 

I saw him this year in person at the Solvang TT. The horns this year looked very real, just judging from how he walked, ran, and road a bike with that helmet on. They had mass as he moved his head, neck, and body to support them.


----------



## Lickety Split

All for Antler Man.
Not so keen on fatties in speedos.
Or anybody in speedos not swimming laps.
LS


----------



## Ivanhoe

Lickety Split said:


> All for Antler Man.
> Not so keen on fatties in speedos.
> Or anybody in speedos not swimming laps.
> LS


+1 !!!! My wife and kids laughed our butts off watching the speedo trio, the guys with the moobs... etc.

Anyone see the rider take a swing at one of those joggers on a mtn pass on Sat or Sun? Can't remember exactly which day. I'll have to ck out the dvr...


----------



## roadie92

Just think if he is that good at running think how he is on the bike. 

ROCK ON Antler dude!!


----------



## moonmoth

bikef00l said:


> I met him briefly in passing last year at ToC. My impression was he has quite a few screws missing.


Well then, let's just hope he_* is not*_ an aircraft mechanic!


----------



## uno-speedo

I saw him at Palomar. He was doing a warm up jog up the mountain and he was treated like a celebrity. Funny stuff,


----------



## Mersault

uno-speedo said:


> I saw him at Palomar. He was doing a warm up jog up the mountain and he was treated like a celebrity. Funny stuff,


Yeah, I saw him there too. several people were having their picture taken with him.


----------



## cyclejim

My local news guy said that Antler Man "looks like a guy in a swim suit, is that what that is?" This being right after he pronounced Frank Schleck's name in a most unusual manner. 

And I like this video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mbyc0gFvsEI


----------



## ProRoad

bigmig19 said:


> Wait, is the same guy that earlier in the race wore giant longhorns with a Texas jersey #7 instead of montana?


Yes, I cant believe no one seems to know this.... he wore the texas stuff years ago in france...


----------



## Kris Flatlander

bmxhacksaw said:


> I live about an hour and a half from Yellowstone and they just had an article in the paper about a big bull elk that was regular fixture at one of the hot springs up there. He recently died in a freak accident. Apparently he tripped jumping over a fence and drove his antlers into the ground. He couldn't pull them out and he suffocated because of the angle that his windpipe was at.


The best part about that Bull was the fact that out of sheer pent up sexual rage he would go and ram peoples cars, you wouldn't happen to live in Bozeman too would you?


----------



## bigmig19

Im pretty sure that was Hincapie who took a swipe at that fan. If not, it was a Columbia rider.


----------



## bmxhacksaw

Kris Flatlander said:


> The best part about that Bull was the fact that out of sheer pent up sexual rage he would go and ram peoples cars, you wouldn't happen to live in Bozeman too would you?


Idaho Falls


----------



## Spunout

He should get run over by the lead car. This is the guy that Lance punched on the way by up Palomar?


----------



## foofighter

Spunout said:


> He should get run over by the lead car. This is the guy that Lance punched on the way by up Palomar?


you're not referring to this guy right?


----------



## jackattack

Let the riders do their jobs, get the f...... of the road.
annoying idiots........the cops should give them $ 5000 fine.
I tell you the organizers better do something fabout it next year, because the big guns might not come back this is getting out of control, I watched the last stage today.
and there are way too many idiots. Don't tell me you enjoy the sport if the best you can do is run in front of the riders and see none of it.
No Brains!!!


----------



## foofighter

IIRC the TdF is just as bad if not worse when they're doing the mountain stages no?


----------



## moonmoth

foofighter said:


> IIRC the TdF is just as bad if not worse when they're doing the mountain stages no?


Dave Zabriskie commented that the Palomar "runners" were scarier than what they see in Europe, likely because it's a newer thing in the USA.


----------



## iliveonnitro

moonmoth said:


> Dave Zabriskie commented that the Palomar "runners" were scarier than what they see in Europe, likely because it's a newer thing in the USA.


Didn't someone also say that in Europe at least they stay out of the way for the most part (although close), whereas in the US they will run in the the middle of the race and have people pass on both sides?

i can't recall..


----------



## teoteoteo

iliveonnitro said:


> Didn't someone also say that in Europe at least they stay out of the way for the most part (although close), whereas in the US they will run in the the middle of the race and have people pass on both sides?
> 
> i can't recall..



Very much so. After seeing several TdF's in person I can say there is a reason every few hundred meters or so there are Gendarmes. Not to mention the Gendarmes can and WILL jack people up. I have seen everything from slaps in the face, to full on tackles, to people being sat in time out. Not that it can't happen in Europe because we have all seen it there too, it is just harder to do. 

It just seems the less people have done it the worse they are. I saw some runners at the Tour de Georgia that had there sidi's on, I mentioned that may want to take them off. They told me they were so excited they forgot. 

Even Antler man isn't immune, I was chatting with LA's old security guy from the tour and he mentioned Antler mans first "fly bys" were too close for comfort. Most riders I have met say they love the support they just don't love it when you get too close.


----------



## culdeus

bikef00l said:


> I met him briefly in passing last year at ToC. My impression was he has quite a few screws missing.
> 
> I saw him this year in person at the Solvang TT. The horns this year looked very real, just judging from how he walked, ran, and road a bike with that helmet on. They had mass as he moved his head, neck, and body to support them.


I think I'd pay money to see a pic of that guy riding with the antlers on.

I'm only somewhat joking.


----------



## brentster

Two jerkoffs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmfk8E-PafU&feature=related


----------



## teoteoteo

brentster said:


> Two jerkoffs
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmfk8E-PafU&feature=related



Thanks, for posting, I hadn't seen Antler man running in front of the group, after seeing that clip I certainly wouldn't argue on his behalf for being safe or intelligent....


----------



## Dr_John

> Thanks, for posting, I hadn't seen Antler man running in front of the group, after seeing that clip I certainly wouldn't argue on his behalf for being safe or intelligent....


+1 

I always thought he was a 'good fan.' That video clearly shows he's just another real a$$.


----------



## cyclust

I think I read somewhere that he was Levi's brother. He does have a Montana jersey on, so maybe?


----------



## 1stmh

I was on top of Palomar last week, and there were lots of idiots. One guy in particular in an orange shirt. Although he was so fat I felt he needed the exercise. Antler man is usually more respectful, and if he is in the middle he is at least able to run ahead of them. And let me say he is quite a strong runner. He did a practice run before the peloton came, to the delight of everyone. It's the slower/older/fatter ones that I worry more about

Personally, I like seeing that kind of passion. But some (like the guy in green and pink on Palomar) were clearly there not to show support, but to get attention. And those are the ones I don't like. 

Here he and friend are:


----------



## deltasierra

Dr_John said:


> +1
> 
> I always thought he was a 'good fan.' That video clearly shows he's just another real a$$.


He was pretty far in front of the main group. As Phil likes to say, the camera angle forshortened the illusion that he was being an ass.


----------



## brentster

What are you talking about???

At 55 seconds, the Columbia rider is next to him while he's still in the middle of the road.


----------



## Dr_John

As brentster points out, he's running right down the middle of the road, being passed on both sides by cyclists:


----------



## sbsbiker

This is all cool to watch untll those antlers take out one of the riders, then he'll be linched out on the road.(or should be) Let's keep the road open for racing, in the TdF the spanish fans block the road so attacks are almost out of the question, that's not good for racing. Let the riders be the star, not your stupid costume.


----------



## Kris Flatlander

cyclust said:


> I think I read somewhere that he was Levi's brother. He does have a Montana jersey on, so maybe?


That is most definitely not Levi's brother. I know Rob and although he's a passionate Levi supporter, he wouldn't be pulling crap like that. Oh and he's in his later 30's too.


----------



## dagger

foofighter said:


> you're not referring to this guy right?


Lance took over from Eki as the team's enforcer. Lance's weight lifting the last couple years paid off. I noticed that Horner got a good laugh out of it. LA got a lot more cred in the peloton by knocking that guy down.


----------



## cyclingdirt

Guy is in.sane.


----------



## tri-ac

i like antler man
he had a good idea that's original and he's pulled it off quite well
he seems to be a real fan
and despite the comments above has done a pretty good job of staying out of the way
clearly a pretty strong runner as he's been able to hang on the front for quite a few seconds
(god knows why he insists on running in mtb shoes, but so far so good)


----------



## Darrick




----------



## Cinelli 82220

RkFast said:


> But Im starting to think some of these outfits Ive seen people wearing are a bit much.


In the case of the guys in their underwear, its a bit too little. :cryin:


----------



## 32and3cross

Darrick said:


> Happy "Dore Day" to all ya bike racing fans!
> 
> His name is Dore, the antlers rams horns and longhorns are all real!
> I will see Dore for his birthday party Sunday. Please wish him a Happy Birthday!
> Dore Holte has made appearances in commercials and live coverage of many of cycling's most popular races including the Tour de France and the 2004 Summer Olympics.
> Read more here: "Antler Man makes name for himself at Tour of California" - Tour Of California - The Modesto Bee and Google Dore antler guy for more pictures of him.
> Dore is a top rated Air-frame and Power-plant supervisor for Boeing. He has seen more bike races then most bike racers and traveled Europe and America on his own solo and with my other brother from the tip of Norway to the end of Spain. Dore introduced costume design for bike fans as a carnival event that he himself and the Devil (His only competition) originated. If you do not know who the Devil is then Google him in Germany for bike racing. I am not surprised to see all kinds of people now wearing costumes that look like animals on bikes or running along riders in other costumes in every place on earth since my brother challenged the Devil to be the first human to do so. In the spirit of Mardi Gras we solute Dore on his birthday as he celebrates with all bike fans around the world together as antler-man, eagle-man, longhorn-man, half football-biker-man. Dore was last seen in Beverly Hills, CA at the Amgen Tour May 13 - 20, 2012. At your next race, honor Dore and not the Devil by deciding for yourself what supper costume you want to wear to cheer on the bike racers and party in with all your friends and have a "Dore Day" at the races.
> 
> The Horns are "For Real" and above 13lbs


How about we wish him a "stay the hell out the road".


----------



## burgrat

He's going to poke someone's eye out with those antlers.


----------



## Mike T.

Anyone see "Wagglin' Willie" at the ToC yesterday? Yep the runner was stark nekkid and the camera bike got him with a (euwww) full frontal shot.


----------



## aclinjury

Mike T. said:


> Anyone see "Wagglin' Willie" at the ToC yesterday? Yep the runner was stark nekkid and the camera bike got him with a (euwww) full frontal shot.


At first I thought he was wearing some sort of tribal man-cover that you see on National Geographics channel. But I guess it's the real thang huh!


----------



## Keski




----------



## pianopiano

Keski said:


>


Ok, I know that dudes in the first photo are the Ambiguously Gay Duo, but I don't recognise the dude in the second photo? Is it Floyd Landis?


----------



## RkFast

Runners wearing costumes are a true embarassment to the sport.


----------



## 32and3cross

RkFast said:


> Runners wearing costumes are a true embarassment to the sport.


Your right the sport of running should hang its head in shame.


----------



## JustTooBig

Darrick said:


> Happy "Dore Day" to all ya bike racing fans!
> 
> ........
> Read more here: "Antler Man makes name for himself at Tour of California" - Tour Of California - The Modesto Bee and Google Dore antler guy for more pictures of him.
> ....... *Dore introduced costume design for bike fans as a carnival event that he himself and the Devil (His only competition) originated*. If you do not know who the Devil is then Google him in Germany for bike racing. ........ Dore was last seen in Beverly Hills, CA at the Amgen Tour May 13 - 20, 2012. At your next race, honor Dore and not the Devil by deciding for yourself what supper costume you want to wear to cheer on the bike racers and party in with all your friends and have a "Dore Day" at the races.


dude ...... Didi (the 'Devil' you refer to) has been a fixture at the TdF for 20+ years, and you want to make comparisons between Antler Boy and Didi?? How old was D-D-Dore when Didi was first appearing in Europe? Antler Boy didn't invent or introduce a damned thing, he took something someone else had been doing for many, many years already and laid claim to it. 

"Honor Dore"?? you gotta be f**king kidding. For what?


----------



## ewarnerusa

Wow, haters gotta hate I guess. While I think Didi is a safer version of the road side super fan, and I DO think Dore runs too close to the riders with his elk antlers, I've never seen the riders themselves force the issue in a TV shot. Not like Contador had to punch a dude in the face to get him to make way or Lance shoving the needle guy into the snowbank. Of course those were individuals responding to personal attacks, but I think Dore is doing just fine at being a superfan without interfering with the race in any way.

Of course it only takes once, I hope Dore never causes a pile up or affects a race outcome.


----------



## 32and3cross

ewarnerusa said:


> Wow, haters gotta hate I guess. While I think Didi is a safer version of the road side super fan, and I DO think Dore runs too close to the riders with his elk antlers, I've never seen the riders themselves force the issue in a TV shot. Not like Contador had to punch a dude in the face to get him to make way or Lance shoving the needle guy into the snowbank. Of course those were individuals responding to personal attacks, but I think Dore is doing just fine at being a superfan without interfering with the race in any way.
> 
> Of course it only takes once, I hope Dore never causes a pile up or affects a race outcome.


Actually I think by running in front of the race he does interfere with it. I totally fine with people dressing up however the feel and to some degree the whole running along aside is acceptable, but the fact that he get in the road and runs in front of the race is total BS. At that point he is obstructing the race and if he trips and falls he could easily cost someone their chances in the race not to mention a longer term injury, he needs to stay out of the damn road.


----------



## txzen

I always thought that running near the bikes with those big horns was not a smart idea, but generally he's kept his distance. 

At one point in the ToC, though, he ran on the inside of a bend at the same time as the riders were getting there. A bone-headed move, no pun intended.


----------



## RkFast

32and3cross said:


> Actually I think by running in front of the race he does interfere with it. I totally fine with people dressing up however the feel and to some degree the whole running along aside is acceptable, but the fact that he get in the road and runs in front of the race is total BS. At that point he is obstructing the race and if he trips and falls he could easily cost someone their chances in the race not to mention a longer term injury, he needs to stay out of the damn road.


Haters gonna hate....and yes....I hate.


----------



## Darrick




----------



## Darrick

*Tour de France (They block the main road)*


----------



## Darrick

*202 Tour de France*


----------



## JustTooBig

Darrick said:


> Dore Invented the Antler-Guy and is the first human to do so. The Devil invented the Devil and Didi copied him. Dore did not copy anyone so honor him for that and make up your own costume for Dore day at the bike races. If you have never wore a costume to a bike race then I am speaking to the wrong morphine doping clown. Which reminds me of Borat who appeared on the Tour de France July 17 2007. You can see him on YouTube. Many people have copied the Devil and Borat and gotten themselves into trouble by their own actions but not my brother who knows the riders and they know him for his good will. I am not comparing or judging anyone or a critic of drug addicts as JustTooSmall's slogen infers. Trying to compare the Devil to Dore is like comparing Santa Clause to Reindeer and arguing who came first? or who is more important? To answer your question - Didi the Devil 1992 (1), Dore Antler-Guy 2002.(2) Now please tell me what is wrong with my statement - "Dore introduced costume design for bike fans as a carnival event that he himself and the Devil (His only competition) originated." I have been to the Tour de France in person as many blog readers have and no one was wearing costumes back then except Didi and Dore. Didi brought the Devil to Austrialia and Dore brought the Antler Guy back home to the USA later and now it is a worldwide event to see bike race fans on Dore day in the USA. Honor Dore and Didi for that and let me know if you can find anyone else in costume between 1992-2002. The goal of Dore Day is for any city, town or village that a bike race travels through may have a festive costume carnival event called Dore Day because Devil Day is not going to happen. This will become a tradition and my brother Dore the antler-guy can pull Didi the devil in one of his bike contraptions like Santa Clause and his Reindeer through each town after the race handing out drinks to everyone.
> (1) recordholders dot org ,Guinness World Records, Didi Senft and correct Wikipedia (1993 citation needed)
> (2) Modesto Bee News Paper modbee dot com /2012/05/15/2201872/hes-hard-to-miss.html Antler Man makes name for himself at Tour of California since 2002


really?? Your desperate attempt to discredit someone with whom you have an argument by resorting to playground name-calling (re: my username) is quite telling. A great way to gain credibility .... seriously?? Are you 13 yrs old? "Critic of drug addicts"??? God, it just gets funnier by the moment!

the point I was making was quite simple, but I'll try to use smaller words for your benefit. You claim that "Dore introduced costume design to bike fans.... along with Didi... " is untrue, pure and simple. Didi introduced it ten years earlier. Dore didn't "introduce" a concept, it had been around for a decade already. He just used a different costume. To claim otherwise is a silly exaggeration.

Your consistent use of "competition" and "honor Dore" and even coining the term "Dore Day" infers pretty clearly that this isn't about a cycling fan who is trying to improve the experience of watching races, but rather it's about someone simply seeking attention for themselves. Or are you simply misrepresenting him and his intentions and motivations in your desperate need to defend your hero and win an internet argument?

Lastly, I have no problem with what Dore does -- assuming he stays out of the [email protected] road without interfering with the racers, which has not always been the case. It can be entertaining for everyone involved. But while you may think you're "helping" him with your ridiculous cheerleading, you're not. Really.


----------



## 32and3cross

Darrick said:


> Dore Invented the Antler-Guy and is the first human to do so. The Devil invented the Devil and Didi copied him.


Using your BS logic all Dore did was copy the idea of mounting horns on a helmet sorry that's not really a new concept. Horned helmet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

As long as Dore stays out of the road what he dose is fine, too bad he doesn't always do this and BTW the riders are not fine with people running in the road with them, they pretty much put up with it but would rather not have it happen.


----------



## Sylint

Haven't we also had references here to "antler-guy" hanging around outside the RadioShack bus pining away and freaking out Levi?


----------



## Darrick

*Italian Alps*


----------



## Darrick




----------



## Darrick




----------



## Darrick

*Dory and Lance Tour de France*


----------



## 32and3cross

Derrick, all your arguments don't cover up the fact that your brother runs IN FRONT of the riders and when he does that HE IS WRONG. I don't care how original or not his costume is (regardless his idea of dressing up and running along side and in the front of the riders is not) he needs to stay the hell out of the way. 

I don't honor him or respect what he is doing.


----------



## JustTooBig

Darrick said:


> Look up this word "original" and if you don't know what the difference is between a copy and an "original" your going to lose a lot of money, take drugs to feel excepted in society and join the boys from Brazil. So this should help you with your "small" misunderstanding of the definition of original in two ways.
> 
> Dore's costume is original.
> Didi's costume is not original.
> Didi is the original person who "may" have first dressed up at a biking event. Wikipedia citation 1993 is wrong and without citation based on no facts as I pointed out and so are all articles except the Guinness book of world records quote of 1992 that also needs further evidence and does not explain if people had been dressing up for bike events in costume before this time period.
> Just because Didi is on Wikipedia false records of 1993 does not mean that he was the first original man, woman or child to dress up in a store purchased costume for a bike race sense bike racing originated on May 31, 1868 the first bicycle race was raced. It was over two kilometers, at the Pare de St. Cloud.
> Please do not use Wikipedia for your secondary source of information.
> I Darrick am your best source of primary information on this thread Who is "Antler - Man"? 02-23-2009, 09:00 p.m.
> So if you have any questions about Dore the Antler Guy just ask me because I am your primary source. About Didi, I do not know him and have never met him so I can use secondary factual information only to say that he is a very great inventor of world record large bicycles and an electric small car. Also that he has been banned from the finish line and fined at European bike races for yelling and screaming at racers also fined for painting devil pitch forks on the road before races.
> Horned Helmet-is not new? I did not see any horned football helmets on the Wiki site combined with biking fashions. When was the last time you saw someone in any history book, place or event in time other then my brother Dore the Antler-Guy. Times up. Original if you searched a hundred years more just send me the evidence please if you find an original outfit Pre-Dore the Antler-Guy. Thank You Darrick
> 
> o·rig·i·nal (-rj-nl)
> adj.
> 1. Preceding all others in time; first. (Maybe the first original person) Didi 1992 (A great large bicycle inventor) in a Devil Costume he purchased and did not design so the costume is not original.
> 2. Devil Costumes can be purchased of the same quality in the USA and are worn on Halloween also in Germany at sex shops (Borat's stripper outfit) or costume shops and they are not original but copies that are mass produced.
> Costume design for bike racing by Dore the Antler-Guy is Authentic and Original designed by himself and created with the intent if you look closely at the jersey to the numbers, team, name on the jersey and other items he adds to convey a meaning that is important for the present rider or great football player, team, or person he is honoring.
> 
> Dore's Costume is:
> 
> a. Not derived from something else; fresh and unusual: an original play, not an adaptation.
> b. Showing a marked departure from previous practice; new: a truly original approach. See Synonyms at new.
> 3. Productive of new things or new ideas; inventive: an original mind.
> 4. Being the source from which a copy, reproduction, or translation is made.
> n.
> 1. A first form from which other forms are made or developed: Later models of the car retained many features of the original.
> 2.
> a. An authentic work of art: bought an original, not a print.
> b. Work that has been composed firsthand: kept the original but sent a photocopy to his publisher.
> 
> 4. Archaic The source from which something arises; an originator.
> 
> Now since Didi has been banned and my brother has not. My brother Dore does Antler man and follows all local, state laws and racing rules. Didi did not and got into trouble. So for a way out of racing Didi the Devil went back into bike design and made a nice cart that won the design competition for the royal family of England wedding.
> 
> Now tell me this since you have such a "Big" corner on the "Truth" what disciple was the greatest? What one killed him self and why? What did a person named Paul do for the world. Who came first and what will be the outcome because of their originality?
> What about Jesus, do we honor Him as the original or anyone else for doing something good.
> 
> Dore is a Christian.
> 
> Who was the first European to discover America? (Notice, I did not say the West Indies)
> 
> Was he wearing a helmet with horns? Correct answer, no one knows but that was the fashion for Vikings. Was it a football helmet with horns? No.
> 
> Dore is of Norwegian decent.
> 
> Who is honored more the first or the second person who discovered the new world?
> 
> Dore and Didi are really not the first or the second to dress up at a biking event. They just get more exposure and set the history opinion that way by getting many current pictures taken as founders of a new wave of fanatics for bike racing. This could make money for small towns and bring more focus to the race as a social yes "Dore Day" event after the race. Not down the middle of the race during. A party before and after the race for days that tours with the race as fanatics often do. The sport needs money and the towns need more fans to buy and party at all the clubs, bars, restaurants and this builds results similar to Jerry Lewis telethons and carnivals for kids that are smarter then you, "They don't use drugs to kill their brain cells or complain about grown men in helmets with horns bothering them because their balls are too small."
> 
> I have another question for your expertise. If you're going to do drugs why not do Heroin first why go half way and stop at Morphine. You must like constipation caused by the Morphine because your full of it.


*"It's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt."*

beyond that famous quote, there's not much more that needs to be added. Your rambling, nonsensical douchbaggery isn't helping your cause, Darrick. You appear to be under the impression that you somehow gain credibility with child-like ranting and name calling. You're sadly mistaken. 

I'm done with you and your desperate diatribe.


----------



## Darrick

*Tour of California May 2012*


----------



## Darrick




----------



## Darrick

*Tour of California May 2011*


----------



## Darrick

*Tour of California May 2012*


----------



## Darrick

*2011 Amgen Tour of California*


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Didi is the only true original, all the others morons should be tazed.


----------



## 32and3cross

Darrick said:


> Fashion design for a costume is not logic it is art. Wikipedia is not a journal about athletic men's fashion costumes. This is a whole new category outside of the Wikipedia horned helmet for military gear. Your going to have to understand the concepts of Fusion Design. Everything has been done before but not like this. It is an original in design concept.



Keep telling yourself that and tell your brother to stay the hell out of the road.


----------



## Darrick




----------



## txzen

*Step away from the keyboard.*

And check your meds.


----------



## burgrat

txzen said:


> And check your meds.


Yeah, I can't make any sense of Antler Brother's posts. Perhaps there's a little inbreeding in the herd.


----------



## Darrick




----------



## Darrick




----------



## Darrick




----------



## Salsa_Lover

both brothers should be tazed


----------



## JustTooBig

Darrick said:


> He is my brother Dore.


no schitt.

the original question has been answered ad nauseum. Please don't feel obligated to answer it again and again.

and again.



we're not interested in a biography or his life story.

we're not interested in more irrelevant cut-and-paste jobs 

we're not interested in any concept of what is or is not 'original'. The only 'competition' between your brother and Didi is in your mind. 

we're not interested in your manufactured 'records', 'Dore Day' or any other such nonsense.

he's your hero, not ours. Get over it and please, oh please give this hero worship a much needed rest.


----------



## Cableguy

Who is this "antler man" and what is Darrick's relation to him? Please tell me more!

This thread is amazing.


----------



## Sixjours

They should take his arse and antlers off the road, that dude has too much time off to have a real job, you know... probably fabricated his airline "top" mechanic thing for the papers, living of some trust fund or something, definitly underemployed, Europeen or maybe Greek...


----------



## RkFast

Im thinking when that kid of his graduates school, or at his wedding, or whatever, a bunch of people should put on ridiclous costumes and run up and down and all over the place.


----------



## saird

A complete and utter cock, that's who.


----------



## EuroSVT

Who is the dude with the ram horn / Oregon kit?


----------



## Darrick

*2002 Tour de France*


----------



## Darrick




----------



## Darrick

*May 16, 2011*


----------



## Darrick

*Feb. 19, 2009*


----------



## Darrick




----------



## EuroSVT

^ Nice pic!


----------



## Mike T.

> Who is "Antler Man"?


Someone who has had his 15 minutes of fame. It was funny the first time but now it's just worn out. I'd suggest you become "Leaning against the car cheering Man". Give it a rest Antler Man; you're looking stoopid. You're no Didi Senft.


----------



## Handbrake

This thread is very surreal.

One thing that makes cycling the greatest spectator sport in the world is that for $0 admission a nearly unlimited number of people can stand along the road and watch as the top events in the sport unfold, with the top riders an arm's length away. If any of those spectators choose they can dress up in a foolish costume and act goofy. And as long as they don't interfere with the race I'm happy they can find an outlet for their particular affectations.

Though this particular idiot has interfered with a race, which is what makes him an idiot far more so than the horns.


----------



## Darrick

*Antler-Guy Racing With Lance Armstrong*


----------



## Darrick




----------



## Darrick

*Dore The Antler-Guy Grizzle Mascot*









Dore The Antler-Guy photoshop for the Grizzles as a Mascot.


----------



## Darrick




----------



## edthehead

I have to say i like this kind of fan. If cycling is ever going to gain popularity on US soil, these kinds of shenanigans will be what gets Johnny Joe Midwesterner's ears perked up about it. No one has been hurt yet, and it adds riles up the crowd. Ya i'd rather it be topless strippers but antler guy, Didi and the rest are pretty funny and a part of cycling culture, albeit a footnote.


----------



## RkFast

edthehead said:


> I have to say i like this kind of fan. If cycling is ever going to gain popularity on US soil, these kinds of shenanigans will be what gets Johnny Joe Midwesterner's ears perked up about it. No one has been hurt yet, and it adds riles up the crowd. Ya i'd rather it be topless strippers but antler guy, Didi and the rest are pretty funny and a part of cycling culture, albeit a footnote.


Honestly...if we need 5,000 drunken jerkoffs in Batman and Robin costumes chasing another 5,000 topless strippers up the side of the mountain to generate excitement in the sport, then something is wrong. 

Call me a prude, but if thats what it has to come to, then you can start your ****ing party without me.


----------



## Darrick




----------



## Darrick




----------



## Darrick




----------



## Darrick

*Antler-Guy*


----------



## Darrick




----------



## Darrick




----------



## Darrick




----------



## Darrick

*Tour de France 2002*


----------



## Darrick

*Tour de France 2002*


----------

